# Stabilization and Casting



## keepanionme (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm looking at getting into doing my own stabilization. I'd also like to get into casting PR and or alumilite.

I don't see why the same chamber couldn't be used for both, but I've been wrong a lot. Is that something that could be done with the same chamber? Anyone have any recommendations on what would be best chamber kit to get? The only thing I have is a compressor. 

Anyone have success with this 

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...-Generator?term=stabilization+complete+system

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2017)

Jim, each item has a different process. Stabilizing requires vacuum - and thus a chamber able to handle a full, deep vacuum. Casting with Alumilite requires pressure - and a chamber that can handle that pressure. Casting with PR requires neither, though a little vibration certainly helps with PR.

The one thing with the Venturi style vacuum generator, which is what's in that kit, is that it doesn't quite achieve full vacuum. In theory it can get to a max of 27in/Hg of vacuum. In reality, you'll probably be a little short of that. Full, deep vacuum can get to close to 30in/Hg, depending on elevation. In my own stabilizing work I have found that once I get it down to about 28in/Hg that it starts to draw out even more than at lower vacuum.

There's also the consideration as to whether or not your want your air compressor cycling on and off for 12 to 24 or more hours while drawing vacuum on your chamber, or if you have a compressor large enough to carry out the task. Most of my batches run 12 to 24 hours under vacuum before I get no more air bubbling out, but sometimes it'll take up to 48 hours.

If you're doing a small handful of pen blanks a few times a year, it might be an ok investment to get the above. But if you're going to be doing a lot of stabilizing, I would recommend getting set up with a proper vacuum pump.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2017)

You can do both with a decent pressure pot IF you make a second lid you can see through for pulling vacuum. You'll want a decent HVAC type vacuum pump. All in all, my recommendation fir stabilizing would be to have a purpose built vacuum chamber. Mine are made out of 6 inch clear pvc pipe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keepanionme (Mar 20, 2017)

Matt, thank you for that explanation. That certainly isn't as cut and dry as I would have thought that kit to be. 

Colin, doesn't the kit there have a clear lid allowing you to see through it? I don't know where I'd even begin to build something to suit what I'm trying to accomplish. Do you happen to have any links or details?

I don't think I'll be doing a lot of stabilizing. Like you said, Matt, probably a handful of pen blanks at a time and probably some call blanks. I like the looks of the hybrid type blanks too and wouldn't mind giving that a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 20, 2017)

keepanionme said:


> Matt, thank you for that explanation. That certainly isn't as cut and dry as I would have thought that kit to be.
> 
> Colin, doesn't the kit there have a clear lid allowing you to see through it? I don't know where I'd even begin to build something to suit what I'm trying to accomplish. Do you happen to have any links or details?
> 
> I don't think I'll be doing a lot of stabilizing. Like you said, Matt, probably a handful of pen blanks at a time and probably some call blanks. I like the looks of the hybrid type blanks too and wouldn't mind giving that a try.




Here's the list of stuff I used to build a lid to go on my pressure pot and then bought a pump. 

12” x 12” x 3/4” thick Plexiglas for the lid – Piedmont Plastics in Tempe 20.00
Vacuum Gauge – Grainger Part # 4FLT5 11.93
12 x 12 Buna N Sheet Rubber – Grainger Part # 1DPZ6 14.89
¼ Full port ball Valve – Harbor Freight #68254 3.99
¼ Female Brass Pipe T-Connector – Harbor freight #68197 1.99
¼ Barbed Fitting – Harbor Freight #68212 1.99 Or 1/4 in. Male Brass Industrial Plug – HF# 68180 1.99

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brain M (Apr 5, 2017)

I have seen a video on casting alumilite in a vacuum chamber... that would allow you to do both process with one setup. Any body else cast alumilite with vacuum instead of pressure?


----------



## Brain M (Apr 5, 2017)

Brain M said:


> I have seen a video on casting alumilite in a vacuum chamber... that would allow you to do both process with one setup. Any body else cast alumilite with vacuum instead of pressure?




A couple quick google searches show you can technically cast with vacuum if you use a super slow setting resin but it's best to use pressure for the best results


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ditto on what Colin and Sprung said up there.

I tried casting under vacuum, once!

Used Silmar 41, with the catalyst backed way off, for a super slow set! Leftovers in my mixing cup weren't set after 24 hours. My pour was however; it turned out so bad I even threw the pictures away.

However... Dema explains that situation in the video below, and his results are pretty much identical to what I encountered on that end of things, even with a slow setting resin. Have done the same cast, same materials being cast, same resin, same super slow set recipe, using vibration without vacuum or pressure and it worked relatively well, and I have done it more than once under pressure and it worked great. It was however a waste of time and materials, not to mention a monumental pain in the ass cleaning up the mess I made, using vacuum.


----------

